# prepared foods...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

a potential customer/client contacted me and asked something i didnt have an immediate answer for... she requested that i shop, and prepare food, package it, but do not cook it... she would cook it for her family. she enjoys cooking, but doesnt have the time to do the shopping and prep-work on a weeknight to have a family meal. so my question is, has anyone here done this before? if so what did/do you charge? how do you calculate a price thats both fair to you and the prospect?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Let me throw one cautionary note into the mix. Once you deliver the packaged food you have no control over how it is handled. So consider what you liability might be, and how to protect yourself from any problems that might arise, due to unsafe practices on the part of the client.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

this is my concern, along with their cooking 'skills'. what if their poor cooking ruins the meal, but i get blamed for it? what if they cross-contaminate and i am responsible? all these variables are in the back of my mind... is it even worthwhile to pursue or pass?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

When I read this liability was not the first thing that came to mind, it was how to make a decent profit. 
I've cooked as a Personnel Chef through the years......a couple of clients have asked for "meal setups", essentially what you are describing.....

As a PC, I charge cost of food....for long term customers I've carried their credit card to purchase food....plus a set fee, which makes sense for me since I'm fast.....it equals approx 6-7 hour rate. I use their equipment, if they need something it's there expense. It'll take time to develop menus that reflect their taste, & if you've not done this before, it'll take time to figure out how you each work. 
Are you making 5 meal setups a week? What if they go on vacation, you have set their time aside and it's difficult to make up lost revenue?
If this is going to be a regular weekly or bi-weekly gig, I'd go set rate.....if it's not going to be a regular thing charge premium and then some for the temp statis, you will be spending alot more time up front working out shtuff.


----------

